# قسم جديد في المنتدي " دوار العمده "



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2011)

لقد تقرر انشاء قسم جديد في المنتدي 
يهتم بشئون الصعايده :act19:
ويسمي " دوار العمده "
والمنتدي ده مش زي غيره 
بمعني ان المسئول عنه هيكون عمده 
مش مشرف عادي زي باقي الاقسام ​

وسيتم تعين السيد كوبتك مان عمده القسم بصفته اعلي منصب لشخص صعيدي في المنتدي ​ 
وهذا الي ان يتم انتخاب عمده 
وبدوره سيعين شيخ غفر 
لجل الامن والامان في الدوار​ 
والقسم ده مفيهوش حذف مشاركات ولا طرد 
اللي هيخالف هينطخ :gun:
او يجيب كفنه ونعمل مجلس عرفي ​ 
ولنا عوده لباقي قوانين القسم ​ 
​فوتكم بعافيه ​


----------



## marcelino (22 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههه

طيب اللى موافق يعنى يضربله عيارين فى الهوا :d
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*




marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه
> 
> طيب اللى موافق يعنى يضربله عيارين فى الهوا :d
> *​



بص يا مارسو 
انا هقولك ايه اللي هيتم 
انا دلوقتي داخل انام 
علشان فاصل جدا 
وبكره هنولع نار ونعمل شاي 
وتبقي قعد ونحكي في القصه دي
ونسن القوانين 
ونرشح العومد
ونختار شيخ الغفر والغفر 
يلا تصبح علي خير ناو​


----------



## marcelino (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*

*ههههههه ماشى

بس يا حلو العمده يبقى بالانتخاب .. بلاش وضع يد دة قصدى وضع شخص  هههههه

الثوره غيرت تفكيرنا يامعلم .. يبقى كل حاجه بالانتخااااااب 
*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*

*من اولها كده 

الكبير لازم يرحل :bud:​*


----------



## مريم12 (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*

*فكرة حلوة برضه*
_*ميتهألى الصعايدة كلهم هيزقططوا*_
_*هههههههههه*_
*و بعدين لازم نختار العمدة*
*250 صوت لازم يبقوا عندى*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*

اللى يخالف القوانين هينطخ

بس كده الاعضاء هتخلص هههههههههه

ايوة يجيب كفنه واعمله قعدة عرب هههههههههه

بس بشرط يا عياد شيخ الغفر على الاقل على الاقل

يكون معاه ابتدائية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*




Coptic Adel قال:


> *من اولها كده
> 
> الكبير لازم يرحل :bud:​*



:blush2::blush2:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*




مريم12 قال:


> *فكرة حلوة برضه*
> _*ميتهألى الصعايدة كلهم هيزقططوا*_
> _*هههههههههه*_
> *و بعدين لازم نختار العمدة*
> ...



صوت ايه بس 
امال قسم صعايده ايه وبتاع ايه 
الانتخاب هيتم بالنبوت 
مش بالتصويت زي الناس العاديه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*




tasoni queena قال:


> اللى يخالف القوانين هينطخ
> 
> بس كده الاعضاء هتخلص هههههههههه
> 
> ...



يعني عايزه شيخ غفر مثقف 
شو عليه  ماااااااااااشي​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*

ههههههههههه يا تحفه

انا هطخك انت 

بس هه هههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*




روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يا تحفه
> 
> انا هطخك انت
> 
> بس هه هههههههههه



 بيان رجم واحد :t9:
اول واحده هتتخط في المنتدي 30:


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*




الأسد المرقصي قال:


> بيان رجم واحد :t9:
> اول واحده هتتخط في المنتدي 30:


 

هههههههههه

نووووووو ده انا اهلي يجطعوك تجطيع يا ولد ههههههههههه

صعيدي اهو:a63:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*




روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> نووووووو ده انا اهلي يجطعوك تجطيع يا ولد ههههههههههه
> 
> صعيدي اهو:a63:



كده عيبجالك مستجبل امعانا


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*




الأسد المرقصي قال:


> كده عيبجالك مستجبل امعانا


 

ههههههههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*

*ههههههههههههه
طب اللى مش من الصعيد ويحب يدخل 
ينفع ولا لا
واللى عايز ينتخب معاكم
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*




HappyButterfly قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> طب اللى مش من الصعيد ويحب يدخل
> ينفع ولا لا
> واللى عايز ينتخب معاكم
> *​



في الحاله دي هيعامل معامله الاجنبي 
والدخول هيكون بجواز السفر بتاعه


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*

اجنبي كمان


ههههههههههه طب كويس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*




روزي86 قال:


> اجنبي كمان
> 
> 
> ههههههههههه طب كويس



امال انتي فاكره ايه​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*

ههههه
هتابع رغم اني مش صعيدي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*




just member قال:


> ههههه
> هتابع رغم اني مش صعيدي



يا سلام تنور​


----------



## besm alslib (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*




الأسد المرقصي قال:


> في الحاله دي هيعامل معامله الاجنبي
> والدخول هيكون بجواز السفر بتاعه




*يا نهار ملوش معالم طب ده اللي مش من الصعيد هتعاملوه معاملة *

*الاجنبي  والدخول بجواز السفر امال اللي مش من مصر كلها هتعملو فيه اييييه ههههههههه*
​


----------



## marcelino (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*

*يابنى فين الموضوع والحوارات والانتخابات 

 كدة ده موضوع هزارات بس :w00t:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*

*ههههههههه
يا دمااااااااااااااغك يابنى 
طب وسع بقى عشان حرم العمدة وصلت :ura1:
:smile02:smile02:smile02
وفكرة موضوعك جميلة يا أسد :close_tem
وتشجيعا لك وعشان نناسيك شوية واخد بالك يانصه ههههه
يثبت موضوعك 
بس بقولك اااايه متاخدش على كده :nunu0000:
أحنا برضه ساعة الغلط انت فاهم يعنى :gun:
ههههههه
بقولك احنا ممكن نزود دوار العمده دى فى العنوان 
شوف لو عاوز هحطها ولو مش عاوز برضه هحطها 
غصب وأقتدار بقى :budo: 
ههههههه
والموضوع للصعايدة وللأسكندرانية كمان 
ولو عندك أعتراض احب اشوفه وهتشوف معاه العضو ابو شرطة :gy0000:
هههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*




besm alslib قال:


> *يا نهار ملوش معالم طب ده اللي مش من الصعيد هتعاملوه معاملة *
> 
> *الاجنبي  والدخول بجواز السفر امال اللي مش من مصر كلها هتعملو فيه اييييه ههههههههه*
> ​



لا تخافي 
هتبقي نفس المعامله​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*




marcelino قال:


> *يابنى فين الموضوع والحوارات والانتخابات
> 
> كدة ده موضوع هزارات بس :w00t:*​



لا يعمنا المضوعي في دمغي وانا بحضر للانتخابات 
ورشحت ناس فعلا 
بس الاول بتاكده من جنسيات الصعياده في المنتدي 
يعني انا رشحت كوبتك مان صعيدي من سوهاج 
ودونا نبيل صعيديه من الاقصر 
وكوبتك عادي من سوهاج 
ومينا البطل   سوهاج 
وانا من قنا 

وما زل البحث جاري واي حد صعيد يرشح نفسه وهنعمل استطلاع للرئ


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*




Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههه
> يا دمااااااااااااااغك يابنى
> طب وسع بقى عشان حرم العمدة وصلت :ura1:
> :smile02:smile02:smile02
> ...



:11azy: ربنا عالمفتري :11azy:​


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه يلا يلا عايزه اشوف مين اول واحد

هيطخ هههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 فبراير 2011)

> *في الحاله دي هيعامل معامله الاجنبي
> والدخول هيكون بجواز السفر بتاعه*


 
واللى معندوش جواز سفر يدخل بالرقم القومى

ولا البطاقة الانتخابية ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (23 فبراير 2011)

*



ههههههههه
يا دمااااااااااااااغك يابنى 
طب وسع بقى عشان حرم العمدة وصلت :ura1:
:smile02:smile02:smile02
وفكرة موضوعك جميلة يا أسد :close_tem
وتشجيعا لك وعشان نناسيك شوية واخد بالك يانصه ههههه
يثبت موضوعك 
بس بقولك اااايه متاخدش على كده :nunu0000:
أحنا برضه ساعة الغلط انت فاهم يعنى :gun:
ههههههه
بقولك احنا ممكن نزود دوار العمده دى فى العنوان 
شوف لو عاوز هحطها ولو مش عاوز برضه هحطها 
غصب وأقتدار بقى :budo: 
ههههههه
والموضوع للصعايدة وللأسكندرانية كمان 
ولو عندك أعتراض احب اشوفه وهتشوف معاه العضو ابو شرطة :gy0000:
هههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههههههههههه

عشان ننسيه شوية غروش غروش هههههههههههههههه

يللا الموضوع بقى للاسكندرانية كمان اهو ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*




Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههه
> يا دمااااااااااااااغك يابنى
> طب وسع بقى عشان حرم العمدة وصلت :ura1:
> :smile02:smile02:smile02
> ...


*هههههههههههه
يا جامدة انتى يا مرمر:t25:
بكدة بقى مش هحتاج جواز سفر:a63:
دا امر من حرم العمدة اهه
يبقى انتخب براحتى
وبعدين يالا مستنيين الانتخابات عشان نشوف
*​


----------



## sparrow (23 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههه
جميله اوي الفكرة 
متابعه معاكم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه يلا يلا عايزه اشوف مين اول واحد
> 
> هيطخ هههههه​



اول قوانين الدوار 
ممنوع دخول القصيرين :smile01​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> واللى معندوش جواز سفر يدخل بالرقم القومى
> 
> ولا البطاقة الانتخابية ههههههههههههه



ممكن نمشيها رقم قومي
زي بعضه بس يكون عليها ختم البلاص الصعيدي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*




HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> يا جامدة انتى يا مرمر:t25:
> بكدة بقى مش هحتاج جواز سفر:a63:
> دا امر من حرم العمدة اهه
> ...



الموضوع للصعايده وهيفضل للصعايده 
يعني هتدفعي رسم دخول :a63:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> جميله اوي الفكرة
> متابعه معاكم



تنوري يا قمر 


ملحوظه هامه
تم اضافه تصويت لاختيار عمده الدوار


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

انا عن نفسي اديتي صوتي لدونا 
يلا صوتكم معانا بقي 
علشان بعدها نعمل دستور القسم


----------



## besm alslib (23 فبراير 2011)

*ده اللي بيسموه مقلب حراميه هههههههههه*

*عشان اللي محطوطين بالتصويت كلهم الذ من بعض والاختيار بينهم صعب بجد *

*بس يللا هصوت من غير ما افتن هههههههه*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *ده اللي بيسموه مقلب حراميه هههههههههه*
> 
> *عشان اللي محطوطين بالتصويت كلهم الذ من بعض والاختيار بينهم صعب بجد *
> 
> ...



عرفت لصوت راح فين :ura1:
اختيار موفق يا ام جورج​


----------



## besm alslib (23 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> عرفت لصوت راح فين :ura1:
> اختيار موفق يا ام جورج​




*ههههههههههه اه طبعا مهي حبيبتي *
​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 فبراير 2011)

> الحاج كوبتك مان
> الكبيره دونا نبيل
> الاخ كوبتك عادل
> المعلم مينا البطل
> ...


 
كل دول صعيدة واحنا مش حاسين ههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*




الأسد المرقصي قال:


> لا يعمنا المضوعي في دمغي وانا بحضر للانتخابات
> ورشحت ناس فعلا
> بس الاول بتاكده من جنسيات الصعياده في المنتدي
> يعني انا رشحت كوبتك مان صعيدي من سوهاج
> ...



*من اولها تزوير كده ههههههه
انا جوزى هو اللى من الاقصر لكن انا قاهريه اباً عن جد ld:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *ههههههههههه اه طبعا مهي حبيبتي *
> ​



وايه يعني 
من كمان بعزها 
شوفتي صوتي رايح فين ؟:ura1:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> كل دول صعيدة واحنا مش حاسين ههههههههههههه



تخيلي .... :smil15:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *من اولها تزوير كده ههههههه
> انا جوزى هو اللى من الاقصر لكن انا قاهريه اباً عن جد ld:*



لا انتي قولتي صعيديه :act23:


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*

: 0:





الأسد المرقصي قال:


> لا انتي قولتي صعيديه :act23:



*ايه التهيؤات دى يابنى
بزمتك اديك قابلتنى لايف سمعت منى كلمه واحده صعيديه
متحاولش انا بطعن بالتزوير فى الانتخابات دى :t30: *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

وربنا قولتي 
وكنت بتحكي عن حكاياتك في الاقصر 
والناس تشهد​


----------



## marcelino (23 فبراير 2011)

*انا ممتنع عن الرد او المشاركه فى الموضوع لحد ما أسمى يتشال من التصويت
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

ايه مارسو في ايه ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *ههههههههههه اه طبعا مهي حبيبتي *
> ​





الأسد المرقصي قال:


> وايه يعني
> من كمان بعزها
> شوفتي صوتي رايح فين ؟:ura1:



*صدقونى محبتكوا دى كتير عليا
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

*حد دحديح منحني منوح انيح جوووووووووووووول للللللللللللللللللع *
*امنيييييييييييييييييييييييح*
*وانا جيييييييييييييييييت *
*كااااااااااااااااااااابيرة الدهشانة*:gun:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> وربنا قولتي
> وكنت بتحكي عن حكاياتك في الاقصر
> والناس تشهد​



*عشت فيها فتره لكن مأخدتش الجنسيه :smile02*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*



الأسد المرقصي قال:


> الموضوع للصعايده وهيفضل للصعايده
> يعني هتدفعي رسم دخول :a63:​


*ايييييييييييييييييوة الصعايدة والصعايدة فققققققققققققققط*
*وياريت اللي عايش في الصعيد:yahoo:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

طب والعمل دلوقتي ؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

*طبببببببببببعا الحاج كوبتك ده اصلي زيي يعني*
*مبروووووووووووووووووك العمودية يا با العمدة اهىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> طب والعمل دلوقتي ؟


*في ايه بالظبط؟*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> طب والعمل دلوقتي ؟



*بما انى طلعت صعيديه تايوانى اعتبرونى منسحبه وهكتفى بالمتابعه :flowers:*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*



الأسد المرقصي قال:


> :11azy: ربنا عالمفتري :11azy:​



*ههههههههه
انت عارفنى يا عياد يعنى 
لست انا :59:*​


----------



## مريم12 (23 فبراير 2011)

*منورررررين يا ردالة
ههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> يا جامدة انتى يا مرمر:t25:
> بكدة بقى مش هحتاج جواز سفر:a63:
> دا امر من حرم العمدة اهه
> ...







tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*ههههههههه
أيوة يابنات كده سخنونى 30:
وعموما اطمنوا الموضوع هيبتدى بالصعايدة وينتهى بينا أحنا :smil16:
واى حد هيسمعنا اى اعتراض أحب اقوله انه هيوحشنا :nunu0000:
ههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2011)

*أحم أحم ...
يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى 
أدينى صوت زى ماطلبت يا عياد :ura1:
هههههههه
أحنا أنتخابتنا للعمديه أنتخابات ديمقراطية جدا 
وأنتخابات نظيفة جداااااااا 
( جايبين بريل واريال معانا اطمنوا :smile02 ههههه )
وأحب أقول لكوبتك مان مبروك 
هتاخده بالتزكية أكييييد مانا المشرفة بتاعت الحتة دى بقى :t23:
هههههههههه
ودى الديمقراطية المنتظرة ياشباب :smile01*​


----------



## مريم12 (23 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالا هنعمل مظاهرة فى القسم من اولها 
انتى حبيبتى يا مرمر مش عايزين نخسر بعض علشان العمدية
هههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أحم أحم ...
> يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
> أدينى صوت زى ماطلبت يا عياد :ura1:
> هههههههه
> ...


*يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي مرة تانية*
*وانا صوت برضه اصل كوبتك صعيدي زيي:ura1:*
*ياختي وماله الاوكسي البنبي:t25:*
*حسبي الله ونعمة الفطير:ura1:*​


----------



## مريم12 (23 فبراير 2011)

*قلبت مساحيق غسيل اهيه*
_*ماله اريال زى الفل يا مرمر*_
_*هههههههههه*_
_*ناقص التشت و نقعد نغسل على قمة المنتدى*_
_*هههههههههه*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طبببببببببببعا الحاج كوبتك ده اصلي زيي يعني*
> *مبروووووووووووووووووك العمودية يا با العمدة اهىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*​



:nunu0000::nunu0000:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *في ايه بالظبط؟*​



عايزين نعدل في التصويت 
كده هنشيل دونا ومارسلينوا حسب رغبتهم :thnk0001:
يا ريت روزي او مرمر يقوموا بالمهمه دي :59:
ويحطوا بدالهم انتي وفيتا 
منتوا صعايده بردوا :bud:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2011)

*رد: قسم جديد في المنتدي*




Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههه
> انت عارفنى يا عياد يعنى
> لست انا :59:*​



علي يدي :new6:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *منورررررين يا ردالة
> ههههههه​*



ده نورك يا حجه :lightbulb:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههه
> أيوة يابنات كده سخنونى 30:
> وعموما اطمنوا الموضوع هيبتدى بالصعايدة وينتهى بينا أحنا :smil16:
> واى حد هيسمعنا اى اعتراض أحب اقوله انه هيوحشنا :nunu0000:
> ههههههههه*​



الموضوع صعيدي حتي النخاع
نهيكم طبعا عن الكبيره اللي طلعت صعيديه تايوان 
انما الاسكندرانيه لو عايزين قسم ليهم المنتدي مفتوح براحتهم 
وممكن كمان يسموه " ولاد بحري "
وانا معترض في حاجه يا حجه :act23:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أحم أحم ...
> يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
> أدينى صوت زى ماطلبت يا عياد :ura1:
> هههههههه
> ...



يا صلات البلياردوا 
لطمت بالبلدي بنت هابي ماما
طيب هو فين مينا اللي بتذكيه 
ده مدخلش الموضوعحتي ولا يعف بوجوده 
احنا هنعل وقفه سلميه بالنبايبت 
للحفاظ علي نزاهه الانتخابات​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> لالالالالالالالا هنعمل مظاهرة فى القسم من اولها
> انتى حبيبتى يا مرمر مش عايزين نخسر بعض علشان العمدية
> هههههههههههه​*



هيخسروا بعض 30:
طيب الامور متوتره كفايه بينكم ولا اجي اشوف شغلي :w00t:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي مرة تانية*
> *وانا صوت برضه اصل كوبتك صعيدي زيي:ura1:*
> *ياختي وماله الاوكسي البنبي:t25:*
> *حسبي الله ونعمة الفطير:ura1:*​



وربنا ده ظلم ولا علشان هو مدير يعني :fun_oops:
منا صعيدي يا بت وحتي كمان اصصعد منه
هو من سوهاج وانا من قنا 
بلد بتاعه شهادات صحيح​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *قلبت مساحيق غسيل اهيه*
> _*ماله اريال زى الفل يا مرمر*_
> _*هههههههههه*_
> _*ناقص التشت و نقعد نغسل على قمة المنتدى*_
> _*هههههههههه*_​



يا مشاء الله عليكم 
اريال وتشت 
طيب خودي بقي الجلابيه اللي هلبسها لما ابقي عمده خوديها فومين 
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يزيد ويبارك فى الصعايده ​


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2011)

يا بووووووووووي 
انا بدي  اكون شيخة غفر
ولا فين الديموجراتييي اللي بتجولوا علييها


----------



## tasoni queena (24 فبراير 2011)

شوفتى يا نيتا 

الصعايدة طلعوا اد ايه فى المنتدى واحنا ولا حاسين

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (24 فبراير 2011)

*متنسشو ان كمان واحده من مشرفات القسم
صعيييديه

هههههههههه
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> :nunu0000::nunu0000:​


leasantrleasantrleasantr​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> عايزين نعدل في التصويت
> كده هنشيل دونا ومارسلينوا حسب رغبتهم :thnk0001:
> يا ريت روزي او مرمر يقوموا بالمهمه دي :59:
> ويحطوا بدالهم انتي وفيتا
> منتوا صعايده بردوا :bud:​


*بس ليه دونا ومارو يتشالو نوووووو لانيكن*
*ههههههههههههه*
*يعني اتنين اسااااااااااااااايطة اصلي اصلي يعني30:*
*وهاخد العمودية علي الزراعية30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 فبراير 2011)

*وواحدة تاني مشرفة في اقسام اخررررررررررررري*
*اصل الصعايدة ضد العولمة واااااااااااه يا واد يا ولعة قصدي يا عياد هههههه*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (24 فبراير 2011)

*فكرة اكثر من رااااااااااائعة*
*واكيد متاااابعة ...*​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 فبراير 2011)

*وانا  هعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> وربنا ده ظلم ولا علشان هو مدير يعني :fun_oops:
> منا صعيدي يا بت وحتي كمان اصصعد منه
> هو من سوهاج وانا من قنا
> بلد بتاعه شهادات صحيح​


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*اديني اثبات انك صعيدي*
*صعيدي متعااااااااااااااالج:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *وانا  هعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


*انتخب بالتي هي احسن:t9:*​


----------



## twety (25 فبراير 2011)

*امنوووووووورة يا بلدياتى فى الدوار
لو فى حد معترض على كلاتنا
نجطعووووه
واديله بند مخطط كاروهات
ههههههههه
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

twety قال:


> *امنوووووووورة يا بلدياتى فى الدوار
> لو فى حد معترض على كلاتنا
> نجطعووووه
> واديله بند مخطط كاروهات
> ...


*امنورة بيكي يا بهانة*
*اهىىىىىىىىىى ايوة نجطعوه جطييييييييييييييييييييع*
*ايه المرار الطافح دددددددددددددددده:act19:*​


----------



## tamav maria (25 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> شوفتى يا نيتا
> 
> الصعايدة طلعوا اد ايه فى المنتدى واحنا ولا حاسين
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه


 
ايوه ياتاسوني
عشان كده هما مش عاوزين 
يقبلوا عضويتنا
احنا لازم نلم القاهريين كلهم ونطلع مظاهره


----------



## treaz (25 فبراير 2011)

لععععععععععععع انا مش موافقة على الدوار بس موافقة على العمدة واحلى تحية منى لوووووووووووووه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2011)

*وااااااااااااد يا عياد 
وانا برشح نفسى للعمدية :t23:
عشان ابقى عمدة نص صعيدية ونص أليكساوية 
وبكده أجمع بحرى وقبلى :close_tem
وهدفنا هو ..
الله .. الوطن .. المنتدى :spor24:
ههههههه
ييجى منى ياااااااااااد 
ولا حد عنده أعتراض :nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

treaz قال:


> لععععععععععععع انا مش موافقة على الدوار بس موافقة على العمدة واحلى تحية منى لوووووووووووووه


*انتي يا به جاكي خابط في نافوووووووووخك:nunu0000:*
*وافجي علي الدوار احسنلك:nunu0000:*​


----------



## treaz (25 فبراير 2011)

طب بليززززززززززز ممكن اصوت معاكو بالنبوت بتاعى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

treaz قال:


> طب بليززززززززززز ممكن اصوت معاكو بالنبوت بتاعى


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا نبوت لا شومة اه:nunu0000:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 فبراير 2011)

يا ريت يا جماعه مشرفه القسم تلغي التصويت لان هيتعمل واحد جديد 
وده حسب رغبه مارسلينوا 
وكمان علشان دونا طلعتي صعيديه مضروبه


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يا ريت يا جماعه مشرفه القسم تلغي التصويت لان هيتعمل واحد جديد
> وده حسب رغبه مارسلينوا
> وكمان علشان دونا طلعتي صعيديه مضروبه


*دونا مش صعيدية مضروبة 
دونا حتى الان اعلى تصويت 
ومن حقها تفوز 
بينى وبينك ومن غير هى ما تعرف هى اصلا من الصعيد بس بتتكسف تقول 
واصلا اصلا من الاقصر
وبعدين انا شاركت فى الاستفتاء الاولانى ومش حابه يتغير
هنبتدى تزوير من اولها 
انا بطالب مشرفة القسم متلغيش حاجة  
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *
> انا بطالب مشرفة القسم متلغيش حاجة
> *​



*وانا مقدرش ارفض طلبك ابداااااا ياجو :fun_lol:
وخصوصا اول طلب تطلبه منى :love34:
هههههههه*​


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *وانا مقدرش ارفض طلبك ابداااااا ياجو :fun_lol:
> وخصوصا اول طلب تطلبه منى :love34:
> هههههههه*​


*ربنا يخلينى ليكى واطلب
ههههههههههههههه 
انا بطالب بالحق 
ولا  نتيجة الاستفتاء صادمة فعاوزين يغيروه 
انا معاكى فى عدم الموافقة على التزوير فى الاستفتاءات 
المشرفين بعد 25 يناير غير قبل 25 يناير 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

يلا يا سيدي اديني رشحت

عد الجمايل بقي ههههههههههه


----------



## twety (26 فبراير 2011)

*وبما ان القسم ديمقراطى
و3 فى الخير منورين القسم
يبقى لازم الموافقه تيجى من التلاته
وبما انك يا جو ترانيم قولت لمارو بس
لسه انا وروزى يبقى اتفاق باطل
وبناء عليه ينظر فى امر التصويت مرة اخرى
وهفتن عليك يا جورج انك فتنت على دونا ههههههه
*


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

twety قال:


> *وبما ان القسم ديمقراطى
> و3 فى الخير منورين القسم
> يبقى لازم الموافقه تيجى من التلاته
> وبما انك يا جو ترانيم قولت لمارو بس
> ...




ههههههههههه

يا واد يا جامد انت ههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (26 فبراير 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *وااااااااااااد يا عياد *
> 
> *وانا برشح نفسى للعمدية :t23:*
> *عشان ابقى عمدة نص صعيدية ونص أليكساوية *
> ...


_*انا هقول للعمدى كوبتك*_
_*وهو يشوفليك حل *_
_*ال عمدة نص  نص ال:new6:*_
_*فينك يا ميناااااا:smil15::smil15:*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انتخب بالتي هي احسن:t9:*​


* طيب مش هنتخب *
*وبرحتى وملكيش دعوة يا مشرفة انتى :t30::t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * طيب مش هنتخب *
> *وبرحتى وملكيش دعوة يا مشرفة انتى :t30::t30:*​


*هههههههههه*
*انت يااااااااااض انتخب احسنلك:gun:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> 
> *انت يااااااااااض انتخب احسنلك:gun:*​


* انا هنتخب نفسى  رئيس للغفر :a63::a63::a63:*
*ومش لازم يكون فى عمدة طالما هكون موجود*
*قوات مسلحة حد عنده مانع :gun::gun::gun:*​


----------



## treaz (27 فبراير 2011)

العوووافى عليكم اية اخباركم فى دوار العمدة النهاردة يا شيوخ الغفر ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2011)

treaz قال:


> العوووافى عليكم اية اخباركم فى دوار العمدة النهاردة يا شيوخ الغفر ههههههههههه



تمام يا اخت طربيزه 
من فضلك اتباع قوانين الدوار 
ابراز الرقم القومي عندي دخول الدوار​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اشطة يا عياد*
*وبعدين فى البلد الحريم لازم يبقو فى دوار تانى*
*يلا هشت يا طربيزة*
*قصدى تريزة*
*0ه0ه0ه00ه0ه0ه0ه0ه0*​


----------



## treaz (27 فبراير 2011)

نحمممممممم يا يا استاذ عياد هو انا هنتخب ريس الجمهورية ولا عمدة الوار قصدك تطلب تشوف النبوت بتاعى ههههههههههه


----------



## treaz (27 فبراير 2011)

مااااشى يا مينا ابقى ورينى ازاى هتدخل الوار تانى اصلا  ههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2011)

treaz قال:


> نحمممممممم يا يا استاذ عياد هو انا هنتخب ريس الجمهورية ولا عمدة الوار قصدك تطلب تشوف النبوت بتاعى ههههههههههه



النبوت دا شئ مفروغ منه
البطاجه بس عشان نتاكد انك صعيديه اباً عن جد 
مش واخده الجنسيه عن طريج جوزك ولا حاجه​


----------



## treaz (27 فبراير 2011)

لعععععععععععععع عيب البطاقة تنكشف على الغفررررر هههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
قشطة يا معلم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2011)

treaz قال:


> لعععععععععععععع عيب البطاقة تنكشف على الغفررررر هههههههههه



لا مهي البطاقه في الجراب 
يعني عادي​


----------



## Coptic Man (27 فبراير 2011)

اجدع سلام لكل الصعايدة اللي في الموضوع

والصعايدة بس احنا مبنسلموش علي خواجات 

واللي مش عاجبه يجولي علشان اطخه

وانا مش متابع معاكم انا لسه ماسك كبير الدهشنة قصدي عمدة الدوار ولا المظاهرات خرجت .. ؟

واحب اطمنكم اللي هيخرج في مظاهر هنطخوه برضه هو وصحابه وكل معارفه

احنا معندناش الكلام الفاضي ده

واجدع سلام صعيدي شحط محط للاسد المرقصي مؤسس الدوار

وسلام زيه كدا لخطيبتي مرمورة للتثبيت​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2011)

بيان عاجل 
نظرا لاحتجاج الاخ مارسلينوا علي وجوده في الاستطلاع 
واعتراف المدعوه دونا نبيل بجريمتها البشعه " انها مش صعيديه "
تقرر الاتي 
يتم الغاء التصويت 
ويحدد الاعضاء الصعايده المحترمين
من سيمثلهم في العموديه 
وذلك خلال ثلاثه ايام من تاريخه 
وسيتم بعدها طرح الانتخابات بالاسماء المحدده 


انتهي البيان 
طاخ طاخ طاخ طاخ 
متخافوش ده التوقيع عالببيان ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> اجدع سلام لكل الصعايدة اللي في الموضوع
> 
> والصعايدة بس احنا مبنسلموش علي خواجات
> 
> ...


اجدع سلام مربع للعمده المؤقت 
انت مازلت عمدتنا لحد ما تتم الانتخابت يا حج 
نورت الدوار ​


----------



## twety (28 فبراير 2011)

*منوووووووورين يا دهاشنه المنتدى
ههههههههه
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

ايه يا راجاله مشوفتش يعني مرشيحين 
ورونا الهمه امال 
احنا لسه في اول يوم من المده اهو 
انا اول واحد برشح كوبتك مان 
وبرشحني ^_^​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

> ايوه ياتاسوني
> عشان كده هما مش عاوزين
> يقبلوا عضويتنا
> احنا لازم نلم القاهريين كلهم ونطلع مظاهره


 
طبعا والاسكندرانية كمان ههههههههههه

هيا سايبة


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

لسة مخترتوش العمدة

كده الدوار ملوش كبير هههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لسة مخترتوش العمدة
> 
> كده الدوار ملوش كبير هههههههههههه



لا يا كوينا الدوار ليه كبير لحين اتمام عمليه الانتخابات وهو 
كوبتك مان


----------



## Coptic Man (28 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لسة مخترتوش العمدة
> 
> كده الدوار ملوش كبير هههههههههههه


 
جات عالدور ملهوش كبير:dntknw:

ان كان مصر كلها ملهاش :yahoo:

وانا ارشحك يا الاسد المرقصي 

علي الاقل علشان تخوف الاعضاء  :t33:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

*وانا برشح كبير الدهشاااااااااااانة هو مين مخبراااااااااااااااااااااااااااشي:new6:*​


----------



## مريم12 (28 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يا مشاء الله عليكم
> اريال وتشت
> طيب خودي بقي الجلابيه اللي هلبسها لما ابقي عمده خوديها فومين
> :new6::new6::new6:​



*نوووو فى غسالة فول اوتوماتيك
و بعدين كله حاطة و احدة و عايزين منشر جديد
هههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic Man (28 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانا برشح كبير الدهشاااااااااااانة هو مين مخبراااااااااااااااااااااااااااشي:new6:*​


 
انا كبير الدهااااشنة  وخط الصعيد :new6:

ولا تحبي اطخك عيارين علشان تتاكدي :fun_lol:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *منوووووووورين يا دهاشنه المنتدى
> ههههههههه
> *



ده هنورك يا حجه تويتي :lightbulb:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> جات عالدور ملهوش كبير:dntknw:
> 
> ان كان مصر كلها ملهاش :yahoo:
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليك يا معلمي 
ومتقلقش عليهم 
انا هرعبهولك هنا 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانا برشح كبير الدهشاااااااااااانة هو مين مخبراااااااااااااااااااااااااااشي:new6:*​



ومعاااااااااااااااااااانا مداخله تلفونيه 
تفيد بترشيحها لكبير الدهاشنه " اللي ميتسماش "​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *نوووو فى غسالة فول اوتوماتيك
> و بعدين كله حاطة و احدة و عايزين منشر جديد
> هههههههه​*



يا فضيحتي 
غساله فول اتوماتيك في دوار العمده 
دي من علامات الساعه 
اجري بسرعه يا مريم من هنا 
لحسن حد من الغفر السريين اللي انا 
مبعزقهم في الموضوع يشوفك ينشك عيارين​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> انا كبير الدهااااشنة  وخط الصعيد :new6:
> 
> ولا تحبي اطخك عيارين علشان تتاكدي :fun_lol:



العيارين اتطخوا تحيه ليك يا كبير 
طاخ طاخ طاااااااااااااخ 
بوم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

يلا الهمه يا رجاله 
كده المرشحين هيبقوا كالتاتي
1- الحاج كوبتك كمان "كبير نجع الادارين المصريين  في المنتدي "
2- السيد الاستاذ المبجل المحترم " انا " ارخم شخصيات المنتدي 
3- كبير الدهاشنه جبلي " اللي ميتسماش " واللي هنخطف روكا عشان تدلنا علي شخصيته​
يلا بقي عايزين مرشحين تاني 
وللعضوات ذكوراً كانوا او اناث حق الترشح " علي رائي محشش القذافي "
التصويت هينزل انهرده بالليل 
" صوتك امانه اخي الصعيدي" 
انتخبوا منيبهدلكم  اقصد يمثلكم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

اهم اهداف الدوار 
اعلان الاحكام العرفيه 
يعني اي مشكله بين اي عضوين 
الحكم هيكون بطخ لعضوين علشان نريح دماغنا منهم 
واي عضوين مفيش بينهم مشاكل
هنحاول نوجع بينهم  بدل محنا قاعدين من غير شغل 
اما باجي الاهداف والجوانين 
هيجولهالنا الكبير بعد الانتخابات 
يلا فتكم بعافيه 

الله 
الدوار 
البت بهانه ​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مارس 2011)

> جات عالدور ملهوش كبير:dntknw:
> 
> ان كان مصر كلها ملهاش :yahoo:
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههه بس مصر عندها جيش

لكن الدوار مفهوش غير شوية غفر


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مارس 2011)

> اهم اهداف الدوار
> اعلان الاحكام العرفيه
> يعني اي مشكله بين اي عضوين
> الحكم هيكون بطخ لعضوين علشان نريح دماغنا منهم
> ...


 
هههههههههه

مش هتشكلو مجالس

ولا هتعملوها قعدة عرب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> مش هتشكلو مجالس
> 
> ولا هتعملوها قعدة عرب



لا طبعا منا قولت احكام عرفيه :nunu0000:
يبقي اكيد قعدات صعايده مش عرب  :t26:


----------



## Coptic Man (1 مارس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه بس مصر عندها جيش
> 
> لكن الدوار مفهوش غير شوية غفر


 
قصدك ايه بالغفر بقي اللي معاهم بندقه .. ؟:nunu0000:

ولا الحريم اللي حدانا ..؟:smil6:


----------



## treaz (1 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههه لاطبعا يقصد الحريم طبعاااااااااا ودى عايزة كلام


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مارس 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> انا كبير الدهااااشنة وخط الصعيد :new6:
> 
> ولا تحبي اطخك عيارين علشان تتاكدي :fun_lol:


* ههههههههههه*
*وريني كده يا دهشون:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ومعاااااااااااااااااااانا مداخله تلفونيه
> 
> تفيد بترشيحها لكبير الدهاشنه " اللي ميتسماش "​


*ههههههههه*
*ايوة اللي ميتسماش :act19: *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *ايوة اللي ميتسماش :act19: *​



:nunu0000::nunu0000:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> :nunu0000::nunu0000:​



* غريييييييبة مش عرفته يعني:smil15:*
*برشح ابو نسمة مينا:fun_lol:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * غريييييييبة مش عرفته يعني:smil15:*
> *برشح ابو نسمة مينا:fun_lol:*​



خلاص كده يبقي كوبتك مان 
والعبد الغلبان انا :08:
والحاج مينا البطل 
والحجه روكا
ولاخ كوبتك عادل 
وخالتي فراشه 
ويبدا التصويت
من الان ويستمر حتي
03-09-2011 الساعة 07:56 AM​


----------



## النهيسى (2 مارس 2011)

*أعترض
بكده هنعمل فتنه بين البحاروه والصعايده
أنا هخلع بدرى وأروح بيتنا

ههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

*انا صوتت عليا يالهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (2 مارس 2011)

*تــــم التــصــويــت*​


----------



## tamav maria (2 مارس 2011)

تم التصويت


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *أعترض
> بكده هنعمل فتنه بين البحاروه والصعايده
> أنا هخلع بدرى وأروح بيتنا
> 
> ههههههههههه*​


*هههههههههه
لالالالالالالالا استاذي حضرتك معايا
*​


----------



## just member (2 مارس 2011)

انا اخترت كوبتك مان منشان من موجود بقلب الصعيد وصعيدي جدا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *أعترض
> بكده هنعمل فتنه بين البحاروه والصعايده
> أنا هخلع بدرى وأروح بيتنا
> 
> ههههههههههه*​



مفيش فتنه ولا حاجه يا استاذنا 
وهنا القانون واضح وصريح 
اي حد هيعمل حاجه هينطخ 
واللي مش هيعمل حاجه بردوا هينطخ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا صوتت عليا يالهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي*​



يا خرابي يختي 
مكنش يومك يا حبيبي 
يا سبعي يا جملي 

يا رب خد البت دي بقي وريحني :blush2:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *تــــم التــصــويــت*​







netta قال:


> تم التصويت



نردهالكم في الافراح يا احلي بنات​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> انا اخترت كوبتك مان منشان من موجود بقلب الصعيد وصعيدي جدا



خيااااااااااااااااااااانه 
ماشي يا جوجو​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يا خرابي يختي
> مكنش يومك يا حبيبي
> يا سبعي يا جملي
> 
> يا رب خد البت دي بقي وريحني :blush2:​


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*يارب ياخويا تتحق امنيتك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *يارب ياخويا تتحق امنيتك*​



امنيه في عينك اللي تتحقق 
ادب يوك​


----------



## Coptic Man (2 مارس 2011)

الثار ولا العار 

ماحدناش عمودية ناخدوها بالتصويت واللطم 

احنا ناخدوها عافية 

:gun::gun::gun::gun:

اللي صوتوا كلاتهم مش صعايدة 

:017165~155:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> امنيه في عينك اللي تتحقق
> ادب يوك​


*ادب يوك هههههههههه*
*انجليزي ده:hlp:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> الثار ولا العار
> 
> ماحدناش عمودية ناخدوها بالتصويت واللطم
> 
> ...


*جطييييييييييييييعة محدش بياكلها بالساهل واااااااااااااااصل:bomb:*
*وبعدين ايه المرار الطافح ده انا صعيدية ابا عن جد :2:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *جطييييييييييييييعة محدش بياكلها بالساهل واااااااااااااااصل:bomb:*
> 
> *وبعدين ايه المرار الطافح ده انا صعيدية ابا عن جد :2:*​


 
بدال جولتي المرار الطافح تبقي صعيدية :kap:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> الثار ولا العار
> 
> ماحدناش عمودية ناخدوها بالتصويت واللطم
> 
> ...



لا يا كبير 
لازماً ولابد 
من وجود الديمجراطيه 
ولو كنت عايزها عافيه 
اذاً فليكن :boxing:
هات نبوتك وتعالي​


----------



## Coptic Adel (2 مارس 2011)

*احنا كده دخلنا فيلم الحرافيش :kap:

حد ينادي نور الشريف من ع القهوة يا ردالة 

وعاشور الناجي اسم الله عليه اسم الله عليه :spor24:​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

Coptic Adel قال:


> *احنا كده دخلنا فيلم الحرافيش :kap:
> 
> حد ينادي نور الشريف من ع القهوة يا ردالة
> 
> وعاشور الناجي اسم الله عليه اسم الله عليه :spor24:​*



اسم الله عليه اسم الله عليه
حامي حمـانا اسم الله عليه 
اسم الله عليه اسم الله عليه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> بدال جولتي المرار الطافح تبقي صعيدية :kap:​


*ايوة انا من جبلي :ura1:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة انا من جبلي :ura1:*​



من درده بلد الرداله :smil12:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> من درده بلد الرداله :smil12:​


*للللللللللللللللع مش درده ... درده دي في سوهاد ههههههههه*
*انا فوجيهم ههههههههه من سيوط:a63:*​


----------



## twety (3 مارس 2011)

*كوووووووووووبتك كورتم
اووووه اوووه
ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه داخله اضرب نار وامشي ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه داخله اضرب نار وامشي ههههههههههه


:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:
*بت دي جاسسسسسسسسسسوسة مش صعيدية*​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> :gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:
> 
> *بت دي جاسسسسسسسسسسوسة مش صعيدية*​


 
خلصي عليها واديني رنة :t32:


----------



## dodo jojo (3 مارس 2011)

*لذيذ..بس انا بقول بلاش منه لحسن انطخ ولا حاجه انا لسه صغير والمستجبل قدامى فشيح..ههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic Man (3 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة انا من جبلي :ura1:*​


 
وانا من البلد اللي حداها داموسه ونخله :999:​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 مارس 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> *لذيذ..بس انا بقول بلاش منه لحسن انطخ ولا حاجه انا لسه صغير والمستجبل قدامى فشيح..ههههههههههه*



فشيح دي مش صعيدي

شكلك داسوس زي اللي قلبك وهنطخوك :nunu0000:

نداء اللي الاعضاء الغير صعايدة عدم التمثيل علينا

هنطخ للشك ولعدم الشك 

:gun::gun::gun:

يعني في الحالتين  هنطخوك خافوا علي انفسكم

:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مارس 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> فشيح دي مش صعيدي
> 
> شكلك داسوس زي اللي قلبك وهنطخوك :nunu0000:
> 
> ...



زي ما جالكم الكبير 
اي حد مش معاه نبوت معتمد من مجلس الصعايده العمومين
هينطخ طوخيخ بالطاخوخ 
وقد ازعر من انعر​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> خلصي عليها واديني رنة :t32:


*:gun::gun::gun:*
*تم يا كبيييييييييييير*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> وانا من البلد اللي حداها داموسه ونخله :999:​


*خبارك ايه يا حااااااااااااااج وكيف الداموسة leasantr*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 مارس 2011)

*مش هصوت*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *مش هصوت*​



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> الثار ولا العار
> 
> ماحدناش عمودية ناخدوها بالتصويت واللطم
> 
> ...


ههههههههه
يخرب عقلك يا كوبتك
دة انت  بيتحكي فعلا صعيدي جدا جدا
وع فكرة انت صح كل ياللي صوتو مو حالهم صعيديين
الحق اجري بقي بدل مانطخ مثل ما بتحكو هلا
هههههههه
صدقني يا كوبتك عسول خالص وانت  بها الموضوع وبتحكي هيك


----------



## Coptic Man (4 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> زي ما جالكم الكبير
> اي حد مش معاه نبوت معتمد من مجلس الصعايده العمومين
> هينطخ طوخيخ بالطاخوخ
> 
> وقد ازعر من انعر​


 
وبعد ما يعتمد تكون ماضية عليه عجل احول:nunu0000:


----------



## Coptic Man (4 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *:gun::gun::gun:*
> 
> *تم يا كبيييييييييييير*​


 
تسلم يدك يا بهانة :t16:​


----------



## Coptic Man (4 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *خبارك ايه يا حااااااااااااااج وكيف الداموسة leasantr*​


 
عال يا حجة والداموسة حدانا بتسلم علي الداموسة اللي حداكم

وناوية تيندل تقعد عنديكم 

علشان صحتها مجياش عالبرسيم اللي بنحشهولها:giveup:


----------



## Coptic Man (4 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> ههههههههه
> يخرب عقلك يا كوبتك
> دة انت بيتحكي فعلا صعيدي جدا جدا
> وع فكرة انت صح كل ياللي صوتو مو حالهم صعيديين
> ...


 
اكيد امال انا صعيدي دي واخدها فالباسبور وبس ولا ايييه

احنا صعايدة رداله نعجبوك :spor2:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> تسلم يدك يا بهانة :t16:​


*العفو يا كبير:smil16:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> عال يا حجة والداموسة حدانا بتسلم علي الداموسة اللي حداكم
> 
> وناوية تيندل تقعد عنديكم
> 
> علشان صحتها مجياش عالبرسيم اللي بنحشهولها:giveup:



*خليها تتجندل وتيجي حدانا حدانا برسيم حلو جووووووووووي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> ههههههههه
> يخرب عقلك يا كوبتك
> دة انت  بيتحكي فعلا صعيدي جدا جدا
> وع فكرة انت صح كل ياللي صوتو مو حالهم صعيديين
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*بلاش تضربه ده يا كبير *
*ده برضك مننا وعلينا*
*فين شومتك يا جوجو:t30:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 مارس 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> فشيح دي مش صعيدي​
> شكلك داسوس زي اللي قلبك وهنطخوك :nunu0000:​
> نداء اللي الاعضاء الغير صعايدة عدم التمثيل علينا​
> هنطخ للشك ولعدم الشك ​
> ...


_* :t33::t33:*_
_*وهى دماخ الصحيدى الشديدة  فحم:new6:*_
_*منور يا بوووووووووي*_​


----------



## Coptic Man (4 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*:t33::t33:*_
> _*وهى دماخ الصحيدى الشديدة فحم:new6:*_
> _*منور يا بوووووووووي*_​


 
داسوس تاني اهوا

الصعيدي بنجول عليه صعيدي

مش صحيدي دي 

:gun::gun::gun:

شكلنا هنخلوصوا علي المنتدي كلاته 

:nunu0000::nunu0000:​


----------



## Coptic Man (4 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *بلاش تضربه ده يا كبير *
> *ده برضك مننا وعلينا*
> *فين شومتك يا جوجو:t30:*​


 
تجومري يا بهانة 

وهنسيبه علشان الداموسة اللي جايكي تجومي بالواجب معاها​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 مارس 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> داسوس تاني اهوا​
> 
> الصعيدي بنجول عليه صعيدي​
> مش صحيدي دي ​
> ...


* لا لا مش  معانا الكلام دا *
*ابعد عنى بقى وشوف  حتى الشعر دى*​ 
بحبك يابت .... بحبك يابت ..... تعالي جواام

بحبك وحبك جوا الجلب بيسرح ويناام

جدامي طول الوجت يا فرحة الاياام

بتحبيني بجد ولا اللي فيا ده اوهاام

حتكوني لي جمري ولا نصيبي اعيش دايما في ظلام

نوريلي عمري وامسحيلي دمعي وجوليلي احلى كلام

خليني احس اني انسان بجد مش بطرمان

واوعي تهمليني لحالي وتكوني في خبر كان

يابوي لو تحسي بجلبي حتلاجي صورة محفورة من زمان

مشاعري بترجص لما باشوفك وانت بعيد بشوفك كمان

ولو تفرجنا الليالي دموعي حتسيل بركان

جعمسي جنبي وعيشي لي حتى في الاحلام


شعر .... درديري مهمل خلف........جرجا -جنب دار هريدي الخط​
*شوفت بقى يا كبير *
*وازاى انت اليكساوى  وعايز تبقى العمدة*
*افتن بقى :t17::t17:
*​


----------



## Coptic Man (4 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *لا لا مش معانا الكلام دا *
> *ابعد عنى بقى وشوف حتى الشعر دى*​
> بحبك يابت .... بحبك يابت ..... تعالي جواام​
> 
> ...


 
:new6::new6::new6:

يا بووووي يا ولاد انتا اكده بالجصيدة دي تقدر تترشح وتبقي العمدة

وانتا مش بحرواي انا صعيدي ومن ترابها يا ردال:closedeye​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> داسوس تاني اهوا
> 
> الصعيدي بنجول عليه صعيدي
> 
> ...


*شكلها كده يا عمدة*
*يلا خلينا نجوم معاهم بالوااااااااجب:boxing:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> تجومري يا بهانة
> 
> وهنسيبه علشان الداموسة اللي جايكي تجومي بالواجب معاها​


*تعيش يا كبيييييييييير*
*بس كده توجمرني يا كبير30:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

*الجو نام ليه يا رجاله 
ان عن نفسي هعمل دعايا لنفسي 






*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *الجو نام ليه يا رجاله
> ان عن نفسي هعمل دعايا لنفسي
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه عجبتني اوي رمز البلاص

يادوب عليك هههههههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## dodo jojo (4 مارس 2011)

*ازرقونى جنبكم كده عايز اترشح..ههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وده بلاص مشششش ولا عسل ههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه عجبتني اوي رمز البلاص
> 
> يادوب عليك هههههههههههههههه:ura1:



البت دي بتعمل ايه هنا يا روكا 
احنا مش مسلمينك طبنجه 
علشان تتطخي كل من هو غير صعيدي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> *ازرقونى جنبكم كده عايز اترشح..ههههههههههههه*



وده كمان ينطخ يا روكا :gun:
الي يترشح ال​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *وده بلاص مشششش ولا عسل ههههههههه*​



لا مش طبعا 
انا مبحبش العسل:act23:
شوفي شغلك بقي وطخي اللي جولتلك عليهم​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> البت دي بتعمل ايه هنا يا روكا
> احنا مش مسلمينك طبنجه
> علشان تتطخي كل من هو غير صعيدي​


*ايوة يا كبييييييييييييييييير
حاضر اهي اطخت خالص:gun:
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> وده كمان ينطخ يا روكا :gun:
> الي يترشح ال​


*تم يا كبير:t32:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> لا مش طبعا
> انا مبحبش العسل:act23:
> شوفي شغلك بقي وطخي اللي جولتلك عليهم​


*خلصت عليهم يا كبير نفرررررررررر نفررررررررررررر
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (5 مارس 2011)

* تصدق عجبنى الموضوع *
*وخصوصا البلاصة الى فوق دى *
*هههههههههههه*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (5 مارس 2011)

*امممممممممم*
*انا بجول بردك ارشح coptic man واد خالى *
*وعريس جديد بردك*
*ولازم نجف جارة ونرشحة *
*دة الكبيررررررررر بردك :fun_lol:*
*واخد بالك من بردك دى *
*هههههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة يا كبييييييييييييييييير
> حاضر اهي اطخت خالص:t32:*​





+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تم يا كبير:t32:*​



عفارم عليكي يا بت يا بهانه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *خلصت عليهم يا كبير نفرررررررررر نفررررررررررررر
> 
> 
> 
> ...



نفر نفر ونفرايه نفرايه 
اوعي تكوني نسيتي النفريات​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> * تصدق عجبنى الموضوع *
> *وخصوصا البلاصة الى فوق دى *
> *هههههههههههه*​


يبجي خلاص طالما عجبك البلاص حلال عليكي 
بس هتاخديه وهتنطخي :t30:
نورتي يا حجه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *امممممممممم*
> *انا بجول بردك ارشح coptic man واد خالى *
> *وعريس جديد بردك*
> *ولازم نجف جارة ونرشحة *
> ...



واخد بالي 
مهي كوسه 
عشان واد خالك 
طيب منا اخوكي في المسيح 
يبقي اخوكي ولا واد خالك 
وبعدين تاعب نفسي وعامل دعايا 
وفي سبعتاشر عجيل ومشهيدبحوا علي العيد ولا حاجه 
يا ساتر عليكم 
شكلها هترسي علي شيخ غفر في الاخر ​


----------



## مريم12 (5 مارس 2011)

*تم التصووووووويت​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (5 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> واخد بالي
> مهي كوسه
> عشان واد خالك
> طيب منا اخوكي في المسيح
> ...


*:fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops:*
*انتوا هتحيرونى لية بقى :t9:*
*خلاص انتخبونى انا وامرى لله *
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (5 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يبجي خلاص طالما عجبك البلاص حلال عليكي
> بس هتاخديه وهتنطخي :t30:
> 
> نورتي يا حجه​


*اطخ يادى العيبة دة بردك كرم الصعايدة :11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> عفارم عليكي يا بت يا بهانه​


*تشكر يا كبييييييييييييرleasantr*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> نفر نفر ونفرايه نفرايه
> اوعي تكوني نسيتي النفريات​


*للللللللللللللع كللللله نفر نفر ونفراية نفراية انا برضك انسي حاااااجة زي اكده:t32:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2011)

وبكده عرفوت طبعا مني العمده بتاعكم 
اكيد انا احم احم 
اقصد العمده كوبتك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 مارس 2011)

*انتواااااااا لسه مخترتوش العمده :a82:
يلا بقى عشان العمدة اللى هييجى 
نعمله حفلة ونسلمه عمة العمده الذهبية :t33:
ونطخ كام عضو فرحا بهذه المناسبة السعيدة
ماهو مفيش حكوووومة بقى :yahoo:
هههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *انتواااااااا لسه مخترتوش العمده :a82:
> يلا بقى عشان العمدة اللى هييجى
> نعمله حفلة ونسلمه عمة العمده الذهبية :t33:
> ونطخ كام عضو فرحا بهذه المناسبة السعيدة
> ...



كوبتك مان العمده يا مرمر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

*يا الف نهار ابيض يا الف نهار الواااااااااااااان*
*مبرووووووووووك يا عمدتنا اهىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2011)

*انتو بتعملوا اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييش​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *انتو بتعملوا اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييش​*



روكا البت دي شكلها مش عارفه حاجه 
وطبعا انتي مش فاضيه تشرحي 
طخيها احسن :gun:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> روكا البت دي شكلها مش عارفه حاجه
> وطبعا انتي مش فاضيه تشرحي
> طخيها احسن :gun:​




*
تطخ مين يا بوووووووووووووووى
عليا الطلاج بالتلاتة اللى هيهوب يامتى
هنجطعووووووووووووووووووه 30:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *انتو بتعملوا اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييش​*


*وانتي ايش حشرك يا ساااااااااتر*
*بنقول صعايدة صعاااااااااااااااااااااااايدة:bomb::gun::bomb::gun:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> روكا البت دي شكلها مش عارفه حاجه
> وطبعا انتي مش فاضيه تشرحي
> طخيها احسن :gun:​


*طخيتها يا معنمي 30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> تطخ مين يا بوووووووووووووووى
> عليا الطلاج بالتلاتة اللى هيهوب يامتى
> هنجطعووووووووووووووووووه 30:​*


*طلاجي علي طلاجك يا بت هشششششششششي بجا*
*يا بااااااااااااااااي علي دي لزجة:t26:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانتي ايش حشرك يا ساااااااااتر*
> *بنقول صعايدة صعاااااااااااااااااااااااايدة:bomb::gun::bomb::gun:*​



*
نعم نعم نعم

حد جالك يابت انى من طنطا مثلا :t17:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طلاجي علي طلاجك يا بت هشششششششششي بجا*
> *يا بااااااااااااااااي علي دي لزجة:t26:*​


*

هشششششششششششششش فى عيوونك يابت انتى يابت
جال هش جال :shutup22::smil15:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> نعم نعم نعم
> 
> حد جالك يابت انى من طنطا مثلا :t17:​*


*وانا ايش دراني يا به*
*ده ايه المرار الطافح ده *
*به انتي اتلمي بدل ما يومك يبجا مجندل:gun:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> هشششششششششششششش فى عيوونك يابت انتى يابت
> جال هش جال :shutup22::smil15:​*


*لللللللللللللللللللللللللع يا به*
*انجري يلا من جدااااااااااااااااااااااااامي:bomb:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> كوبتك مان العمده يا مرمر


 
هنجبل المنصب وخلايص ما احنا اكدا اكدا كنا هناخدوها

والا هنفجروا المنتدي كلاته

بس علي شرط هتبقي فترة انتجالية 

وبعديها تمسك انتا يالاسد المرقصي

انتا عارف انا كبير عائلة الدهاشنة والعمودية عايزة تفرغ :new6:

الاسبوع ينتهي يوم 17  / 3 :t17:

لاننا ها اكون بعد كدا فالقوات المسلحة :fun_lol:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مارس 2011)

*مبرووووووووووووك عمدة بلدنا *
*فين مخيمر يجي يفتح الدوااااااااااااااار ويعمل الحفلة علي جد ما جوسم*​


----------



## tamav maria (14 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مبرووووووووووووك عمدة بلدنا *​
> 
> *فين مخيمر يجي يفتح الدوااااااااااااااار ويعمل الحفلة علي جد ما جوسم*​


 
ههههههههههههههههه
روكا اللي يقرا تعليفاتك 
يفتكر انك حقيقي صعديه


----------



## treaz (17 مارس 2011)

واناااااااااااااا عليا الفطيررر المشلتت حلالالالالالالالاوة الدوار يااااااااااااا عمدة ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> روكا اللي يقرا تعليفاتك
> يفتكر انك حقيقي صعديه


*ههههههههههههه*
*طب مانا من الصعيد فعلا:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

treaz قال:


> واناااااااااااااا عليا الفطيررر المشلتت حلالالالالالالالاوة الدوار يااااااااااااا عمدة ههههههههههه


*لللللللللللللللللع الفطير المشللت لازمه جششششششطة واحنا صايميين:smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

*انا مخبراااااااااااااشي فين راح مخيمر عشان يعمل الحفلة لعمدتنا*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا مخبراااااااااااااشي فين راح مخيمر عشان يعمل الحفلة لعمدتنا*​



مخيمر مستني رجوع عدتنا بعد كام يوم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> مخيمر مستني رجوع عدتنا بعد كام يوم


*ربنا يرجججججججججعه بسلامة :94:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ربنا يرجججججججججعه بسلامة :94:*​


يا رب يا روكا يرجع بالسلامه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يا رب يا روكا يرجع بالسلامه


*امين يارب*​


----------



## بايبل333 (5 أبريل 2011)

*"واة يا بوى وصلت بيكم الدرجة بالاستهتار على الصعايدة .*
*الاتعلموا الصعايدة اجدع ناس 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 أبريل 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *"واة يا بوى وصلت بيكم الدرجة بالاستهتار على الصعايدة .*
> *الاتعلموا الصعايدة اجدع ناس
> 
> 
> ...



طبعا اجدع ناس 
علشان انا منهم :smil12:
مرسي حبيبي لمرورك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## treaz (9 أبريل 2011)

ياااااااااااااااااا جماعة انا بطالب بما انى صعيدية اصلا ابا عن جد عن جد الجد بطرد الاسد المرقسى لانى اشك فى انة صعبدى اصلى هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2011)

treaz قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااا جماعة انا بطالب بما انى صعيدية اصلا ابا عن جد عن جد الجد بطرد الاسد المرقسى لانى اشك فى انة صعبدى اصلى هههههههههههههههههه



هش يا طربيزه انتي من هنا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

treaz قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااا جماعة انا بطالب بما انى صعيدية اصلا ابا عن جد عن جد الجد بطرد الاسد المرقسى لانى اشك فى انة صعبدى اصلى هههههههههههههههههه


*اديني امارة اكده انك صعيدية*
*والله شكل يوم مجندل عليكي*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اديني امارة اكده انك صعيدية*
> *والله شكل يوم مجندل عليكي*​



عمري البندجه يا روكا وطوخيها :t16:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

*اكده حوووووووووصل مش جولنا محدش يتكلم غير صعيدي بالصعيدي*
*ده ايه المرار الطافح ددددددددددددددددددددددده*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> عمري البندجه يا روكا وطوخيها :t16:


*معمرها يا مخيمر :gun::gun::gun::gun:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

*هو مش كبير الدهشانة ووووووووووصل*
*اكده وصل سوكتي للللللللللللللللع لاينكن ابدا*
*ياض يا مخيمر فين الاوحتفال ابتاعه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هو مش كبير الدهشانة ووووووووووصل*
> *اكده وصل سوكتي للللللللللللللللع لاينكن ابدا*
> *ياض يا مخيمر فين الاوحتفال ابتاعه*​



الكبير تعبان شويه هيخف ويجي يطخ الجميع تحيه لوصوله


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> الكبير تعبان شويه هيخف ويجي يطخ الجميع تحيه لوصوله


*اسلامتك يا كبيييييييييييييييييييييير:smil13:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أبريل 2011)

عليا الطلاج بالثلاثة انتوا دوار اصيل

لسه مستيني لحد دقيتي 

مش جولتلكم اننا ماسك الدوار فترة انتجالية وسلمته للاسد المرقصي

لازم اطخ نفرين تلاثه علشان ااكد علي كلامي ولا اييييه

احب اطمنكم انكم في العمه دايما وبنفكروا فيكم

وجبتلكم تصريح بعملتنا الجديدة








وشوية اسلحة للصبيان علشان يلعبوا بيهم 







يلا هيصوا المرة الجاية هجبكلم قنابللللللل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> عليا الطلاج بالثلاثة انتوا دوار اصيل
> 
> لسه مستيني لحد دقيتي
> 
> ...



دول بس 
طيب هنجتل مين ونسيب مين 
ولا يعملوا حاجه دول 
مكنش العشم يا كبير​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> دول بس
> طيب هنجتل مين ونسيب مين
> ولا يعملوا حاجه دول
> 
> مكنش العشم يا كبير ​


 
دول مش تسليحنا يا ووولد 

دول علشان الصبيان يلعبوا بيهم بدال ما بيعورا نفسيهم بالجانبل :bud:

اسلحتنا محدش يبقي خابرها واصل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أبريل 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> دول مش تسليحنا يا ووولد
> 
> دول علشان الصبيان يلعبوا بيهم بدال ما بيعورا نفسيهم بالجانبل :bud:
> 
> اسلحتنا محدش يبقي خابرها واصل



هو ده كلام الناس العاقلين


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أبريل 2011)

*هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييه عمدة بلدنا وووووووووووصل يا جدعاااااااااااااااان*
*طااااااااااااااخ طييييييييييييييخ طووووووووووووووووووخ*
*امنور يا كبير*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييه عمدة بلدنا وووووووووووصل يا جدعاااااااااااااااان*
> *طااااااااااااااخ طييييييييييييييخ طووووووووووووووووووخ*
> *امنور يا كبير*​



بس يا بت طخيتي نص البلبد


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> هو ده كلام الناس العاقلين


 
أمال ايييييه ..!!

احنا بنلعبوا ولا ايه البحرواية هيضحكنوا علينا اكده :11azy:


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييه عمدة بلدنا وووووووووووصل يا جدعاااااااااااااااان*
> 
> *طااااااااااااااخ طييييييييييييييخ طووووووووووووووووووخ*
> *امنور يا كبير*​


 
عليا الطلاج النور نورك يا زلطه

وكفاية ضرب نار اكده 

نص البلد طلعت عالمدافن يا به :11azy:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أبريل 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> أمال ايييييه ..!!
> 
> احنا بنلعبوا ولا ايه البحرواية هيضحكنوا علينا اكده :11azy:


هع هع هع هع هع هع هع هع هع
جال بحاروه جال​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> بس يا بت طخيتي نص البلبد


*هو حد اشكتي يا مخيمر ولا ايه:smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 أبريل 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> عليا الطلاج النور نورك يا زلطه
> 
> وكفاية ضرب نار اكده
> 
> نص البلد طلعت عالمدافن يا به :11azy:


*طلاجي علي طلاجك النور نورك:smile02*
*للللللللللللع انا مبسوط اكده :ura1:*
*يلا عشان تفضي شوية:smile02*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 أبريل 2011)

*يا اهل الدواااااااااار
كيفكم شو احوالكم​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *يا اهل الدواااااااااار
> كيفكم شو احوالكم​*



انتي مش اتطخيتي هنا قبل كده
ولا البت بهانه بتضرب فشنك وهتفضحنا ولا ايه ؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *يا اهل الدواااااااااار
> كيفكم شو احوالكم​*


*ايه ده مييييييييييييييين سماعيييييييييييييل:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> انتي مش اتطخيتي هنا قبل كده
> ولا البت بهانه بتضرب فشنك وهتفضحنا ولا ايه ؟


*اتطخيت يا مخيمر بس كانها اكده صحيت تاني:t26:*​


----------



## Twin (24 أبريل 2011)

*الله يلعن الديمقراطية ..... بقي كدة ... تعملوا كدة *
*يخراب بيتك يا عمدة ld:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اتطخيت يا مخيمر بس كانها اكده صحيت تاني:t26:*​



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انتي الظاهر خلاص مبجاش ليكي عازه 
امشي انجري تخيها واديني رنه :fun_lol:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *الله يلعن الديمقراطية ..... بقي كدة ... تعملوا كدة *
> *يخراب بيتك يا عمدة ld:*​


*خير يا حااااااااااااااااااااج:closedeye*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> انتي الظاهر خلاص مبجاش ليكي عازه
> امشي انجري تخيها واديني رنه :fun_lol:​


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا انت مش صعيدي اصلي*
*حد يجووووووووووول تخيها اسمها طخييييييييييها:gy0000:*​


----------



## dodo jojo (5 يونيو 2011)

يا عمده ارحل بقى...قالتسقط الحكومه..ولا اقولك خليك قاعد شويه..بس بشرط تجيبلنا 5 فرخات من تربيتك..وابنك يلعب معايا صلح..ماشي ولا ايه احوالك انت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا انت مش صعيدي اصلي*
> *حد يجووووووووووول تخيها اسمها طخييييييييييها:gy0000:*​


*معلش يا خاله بهانه 
غلطه مطبعيه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يونيو 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> يا عمده ارحل بقى...قالتسقط الحكومه..ولا اقولك خليك قاعد شويه..بس بشرط تجيبلنا 5 فرخات من تربيتك..وابنك يلعب معايا صلح..ماشي ولا ايه احوالك انت


*خد بالك يا دودو 
العمده بتاعنا مبيهزش 
ومش عيتفاهم غير بالبندجه 
يعني هيطخك طوخيخ بالطاخوخ
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يونيو 2011)

هو فى ايه هنا :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يونيو 2011)

طيب انا عايزه العب


----------

